# 2005 30RL Outback TT



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

Has anybody seen this new TT? The nose is rounded, kinda like the 5th wheels, it has the same floor plan as the 28 ft. 5th wheel, has a full slide on the side - it's VERY different from any TT they have made in the past.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Not yet, talked with my Outback sales guy when I was over talking with my F350 guy and I asked him about them. He had a spec sheet but was off for a couple of days, I'll see if he can get it and I'll try to post.

To me the Outback line was all about the Rear Queen Slide, but seems they are trying to diversify the line up by shifting some units to the Zeppelin line and share some features with the Cougar line.


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

THE 30 RL TT IS ONLY IN THE SYDNEY LINE OF UNITS. THIS FLOORPLAN IS ALMOST A COPY OF THE 28FRLS FW. THE BATH AND BED ROOMS ARE THE ONLY CHANGE IN THE FLOORPLAN. THEY HAVE 3' DEPTH SLIDES AND A LARGE PASS-THRU FRONT STORAGE AREA. THE ROUNDED NOSE GIVES THIS UNIT A DIFFERENT LOOK. DRY WEIGHT IS 7200# WITH OPTIONS.
KEN


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Still no mention of the 2005 floorplans on the Keystone-Outback web page. The only Sydney plans look to be the 5er's.

I guess they don't really don't want to sell the 30RL


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

I noticed that Keystone is very slow in updating their site with the new model information. They only have the 28BHS floor plan on their web site for the models without the rear slide.


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

We saw it tonight at the dealer in Manassas VA. Looks like a 5th without the 5th.


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Howdy Boys,

I saw one in-person today at Stiers in Bakersfield, Ca. Very nice, it has a large rear window with two lounge chairs and a big slide out for the sofa and dinettte. A large front storage area and the lp bottles are in their own storage compartment on the side of the trailer.







I wonder what they will give me for a 28rss. I also wonder is new trailer fever is as bad as new truck fever?

Happy Camping,

Tom sunny

ps over all this thing is as big as a Keystone Cougar


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Personally, I think all of Keystone's websites are pathetic. None of them are updated very often, the find a dealer option is really bad (enter a zipcode, like I know zipcodes from all of the surrounding states?). At least they took off the link for lierature that used to simply lead to a message window that said "Coming Soon!" I guys they finally realised that it really should have said "Never Coming!"

How difficult could it possibly be for a company like that to hire one individual to update their websites? Wouldn't it be great if you could actually see pictures of the model you were interested in? Floorplans and specs are great, but they should be easily accessible from each location, not by having to go back to the main page in order to click on the single solitary link to get you there...


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

You mean this one...


















Follow this link to see all 12 photos.
2005 30RL Outback

Vern


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting, not something I would consider, since it doesn't have bunks. I couldn't see how the main bed laid out but it looked kinda cramped from the one photo. I'm curious to see one in person though.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Do you have to be registered or something? That link don't work.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The ad expired. Can't find another one on RV Trader Online either.

The mysterious and elusive Outback 30RL!


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Is this just another urban legend????


----------

